# Posted 5/18: WM to reopen resorts in phases beginning 5/26!



## rhonda (May 18, 2020)

Link:  https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/covid-19-information.shtml



			
				Article Snippet said:
			
		

> *UPDATED MAY 18, 2020*
> 
> We're excited to announce that we will begin to reopen resorts in phases beginning May 26, 2020. For the list of resorts reopening and the schedule for future reopenings, please check out the list below.


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2020)

This is good to hear.   

Dave


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 18, 2020)

FL and SC are 5/26 on the Club Wyndham website.

WorldMark Myrtle Beach - Plantation Resort - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020 
WorldMark Orlando - Kingstown Reef – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 6/30/2020
WorldMark Reunion – Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020 
WorldMark Ocean Walk - Phased Arrivals 5/26/2020, Accepting New Reservations 7/31/2020


----------



## dagger1 (May 19, 2020)

If Worldmark cancel’s Guest Reservations, does anyone know if they will be refunding the $99 Guest fee?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 19, 2020)

They didn't for Club Wyndham, so I doubt it.


----------



## CO skier (May 19, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> If Worldmark cancel’s Guest Reservations, does anyone know if they will be refunding the $99 Guest fee?


This is the "clear as mud" policy from the WM web page:

*What will happen if my guest certificate is cancelled?*

If your guest certificate is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your credits, housekeeping, and any other fees associated with the Reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest certificates will only be returned for canceled Reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020.


----------



## geist1223 (May 19, 2020)

dagger1 said:


> If Worldmark cancel’s Guest Reservations, does anyone know if they will be refunding the $99 Guest fee?



LOL


----------



## Eric B (May 20, 2020)

CO skier said:


> This is the "clear as mud" policy from the WM web page:
> 
> *What will happen if my guest certificate is cancelled?*
> 
> If your guest certificate is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your credits, housekeeping, and any other fees associated with the Reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest certificates will only be returned for canceled Reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020.



... memo to self - never put in guest's name until the last minute (unless they are renting and have agreed to no cancelations/refunds)....


----------



## dagger1 (May 20, 2020)

CO skier said:


> This is the "clear as mud" policy from the WM web page:
> 
> *What will happen if my guest certificate is cancelled?*
> 
> If your guest certificate is cancelled due to limited occupancy at resorts or extended temporary closures, your credits, housekeeping, and any other fees associated with the Reservations will be returned to your account within 72 hours of cancelation. Guest certificates will only be returned for canceled Reservations at resorts beginning to accept arrivals as of May 26, 2020.


Thanks.  Our guests are scheduled to arrive June 8.  So I assume we will be refunded the $99 if they are canceled due to occupancy limitations.


----------



## dagger1 (May 20, 2020)

Eric B said:


> ... memo to self - never put in guest's name until the last minute (unless they are renting and have agreed to no cancelations/refunds)....


Definitely.  Will definitely follow this advice from now on!


----------

